# Anyone catch Bellator's new intro?



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I love it. Beats the UFC intro by far.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I hope your kidding the epic UFC intro is immensely better.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I didn't catch it but it looks pretty sweet.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I like this better than the UFC intro, but only by a little


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

to merge staged footage with real footage (like u wud do for trailers) for your intro? i dont know.. It was ufc lite except all over the place conceptually. You want to create this image of walking pictures highlighting seminal moments i guess but where is the music to give it some pop.To just hear the commentators doesnt really make it feel grand or pivotal


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I like it. This one has some great camera work if you can call it that.


----------

